# 2011 oil



## cape00001 (May 15, 2011)

Could someone publish the 507 vw oils 
that are available in North america by brand name 
Thank you


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*google*

just google vw 507, you'll find it


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

cape00001 said:


> Could someone publish the 507 vw oils
> that are available in North america by brand name
> Thank you


Available in NA? That might be difficult, here's a world-wide list:
http://www.my-gti.com/wp-content/uploads/vw_oil_50400_50700_24_09_2008.pdf


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Try PepBoys for Mobil 1 5w-30 ESP or the dealership for Castrol SLX. 

Is this for TDI service?


----------



## cape00001 (May 15, 2011)

yes


----------

